# A Crestucky Bash



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Started out as a question. Why doesn't anyone ever get together over here? Well, here is yo' chance. So far, about a dozen have said they are GONNA be here. Now, that don't mean if you are from anywhere else you ain't invited. In fact, it's open to all. I had originally was having a few friends and they wives over. And they still will be there. Now we have a good many more. I have a 3 car garage which I will clear for the gathering of great minds. Love to have you show. We do have indoor plumbing. We ask you aim true. Have a country club parking lot next door. Parking is not a problem. Join us, have a adult beverage and some grub. Please post RSVP here and if you can bring a little sumpin' sumpin'. I will put what and who is coming so far. PM for directions. Gonna kick it of 5 or 6ish....

Wade

I have the plates, plastic cups,flatware, ice, ices boxes for drinks, one cooker, couple packs of grouper, baked beans. Need a little more fish. Will get some if needed. Anyone got a pack or two they can muster up?

Josh (biggamefisher) fish

John (Mk82snake)We gonna talk,got your PM.

Will (www.fishing) Pasta salad and maybe som BBQ

Frank (atleast 740) Greek salad and fried corn on the cob

flatsfever Some fish

Budbaptist, King Mike, bombtosser, sel1005, lingfisher1, should all be here too. Got a few more may show. Come on down!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn Wade....wish I could make it....always fun!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

wade if tomorrow wasn't the last day of deer season i would be there with bells on.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know it is the last day of grouper and deer. I have had to work or been called out the last 4 weekends. Kinda a stress reliever. Hopefully we will get to do another not too far down the road Driscoll.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

count on me being there closer to 5, Its gonna be a early night for me


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like diesel84 and I will be there Wade.....I've done at all the fish I had so I'll find something else....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Roger that Scott....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade Norm(bowed Up) and I might go out tomorrow for groupers and if we get lucky we'll be back in early and swing over there.



Bob


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott just called me. I guess I need to put that it is on SATURDAY....tomorrow aroun 5 or 6. Duhhh on my part...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll still be there.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Add two more to the list, Casey and Jennifer and one cooker.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Stressless (1/30/2009)*Wade Norm(bowed Up) and I might go out tomorrow for groupers and if we get lucky we'll be back in early and swing over there.
> 
> Bob


Cut it short and come on.......


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

dude, i'm in. ive got a bunch of fish to bring. wahoo, dolphin grouper snapper. let's get er cooked up!!!!! its always a good time at wadeos house!


----------



## Budbaptist (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you all. Downtime 2, what type of "adult beverage" is good for the group, I will bring what's needed.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess some good beer would suffice....


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/30/2009)*I guess some good beer would suffice....


Wade, I have never even seen you with a beer in your hand. It's always something out of a bottle, sometimes wrapped in a purple bag, sometimes a bottle with a picture of a dude dressed like a pirate with a parrot. Although you do have that blender you break out on occasion?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a blender..... May go that route with that 100 Proof.....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/31/2009)*I got a blender..... May go that route with that 100 Proof.....




uh oh.....someone bring a camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's keeping you away Gary?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/31/2009)*What's keeping you away Gary?


Don't scare the straights Gary...


:letsdrink

gonna talk to Normy....may be able to break free!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Remember, this is open to all forum members. I drove slam over to Karons a couple weeks ago for a bash. Ya'll are welcome here too...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This sounds fun, but I can not figure out where "over here" is ???*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's in Crestview..


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

whats the count now wade think i got to shuck more corn


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now, I'd say 19+


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

if it would b of any help i can bring my cooker


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Frank, I appreciate the offer. We'll have 2 cookers. If you have a special pan, pot or whatever you like to use on the corn, by all means, bring it....


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

ok ill throw it in back of truck and ill bring some peanut oil


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade, time to get it at your pad, I pussed out on the grouper with Col. Boston.At our last conversation we'll meet at your 20. Gary if you wish to car pool I'm all for it. Hell I had to drive your truck at daytona last year after......... Oh 

speaking of pictures...........


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohhhh, thats good. Love the necklace. Makes me wonder about Gary now....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I'm looking forward to this. Should be a good time...


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

fixing to shut it down go shopping---- anything u need wade


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got back from the store...I'm good Frank....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

oh how quickly things change, my sister is complaining of pains in her chest and doesn't wanna goto the ER alone....I'm still gonna try and make it down there, but no promises since we all know how emergency rooms are.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wade just got back adn everything cleaned - A JOB by yourself...



Got some mingo - you need any more fish?



PM your address please. 



Bob


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Itis started, fish, low country boil, raw oysters......etc......COME ON!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

who all has made it so far?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bout a dozen....Only one or two from Okaloosa. I am deeply dissapointed in them...... It's early though. Going back out.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We had a blast....










I want to hear all the excuses why the Crestview fellers couldn't make it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like ya'll had a good time. wish i could have been there!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

i had a blast wade really enjoyed it and meet a lot of new forum people


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a damn good time. Food and company couldn't have been better. Still, where were the Crestview folks????


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I missed out also. I sure wanted to be there. Glad y'all had a great time.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

it was a VERY good time and GREAT eats!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We are not Crestviewer's - but we sure would have loved to have made it - it was just short notice for us.*


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

It was a pleasure. Thanks to all. :letsdrink


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

i want to know if the fried corn on cob will b on menu next time


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I damn well hope so. That stuff was good!


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol glad u didnt see how i did that i might have to b the corn cook


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe nexttime, hunting season is over now.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that looks good. Wish I woulda stayed home rather than go fishing and get an azz whooping from the weatherman's sorry forcast!


----------

